# Shooting up roxies



## Haddaway (Oct 23, 2009)

I've never wanted to shoot up.. Hell I never even liked roxies that much.. I tried them a long time ago, and I really didn't like them (as I am a more psychedelic kind of person myself) They made me act like a jerk to people, and I would become very impatient. So I decided not to do it again, and then I started hanging out with a guy who does roxies everyday, and eventually he got me to smoke a roxy (while on DXM) which I have to say just made me act like a jerk again.. but was somewhat weird combined with DXM. And then abot a week later (I did about 900mg of DXM at 11 AM that day) and he convinced me after I took them all to ride the bus system with him to go pick up his paycheck, and he was going to buy 8 (30 mg) roxies. When we got home he somehow convinced me to shoot up half a roxy (he kept on asking me over and over, and I was on DXM, so I wasn't in my right mindset, so after awhile of him convincing me to do it, he finally coerced me into doing it) I should also note I have an abnormally low opiate tolerance, and all I remember is him doing it and me like basically laying on my bed fucked up, and apparently I got him to shoot me up two more times each with half a roxy..

All I can say is that shit FUCKED me up psychologically for 2 days afterward, I had nightmares about him holding me down and forcing me to shoot up a roxy, and the whole day after I kept on nodding out and I felt cracked out the whole day (and at one point I broke down in front of one of my professors and started crying)
This shit really fucks with your body.. And also the day after my peeing was all fucked up and it came out as two strands of pee and it felt like there was a lot of pressure on my bladder and it was very uncomfortable...

Can all of this be explained by shooting up the roxicodone?


----------



## KaleoXxX (Oct 23, 2009)

you my friend took too much man, you took too mas

DXM is a wild hallucinogenic and can really mess with your mind, if your still feeling off, its most likely a side effect of the D

the reason your acting like an ass is because your withdrawing from opiates. its not fun man, but i dont think you did it enough or for long enough to get "dope sick"


----------



## Mr.Therapy Man (Oct 23, 2009)

Give yourself 3 months and go have an HIV test.My docter gives me 150 30mg monthy along with 240 mg of methadone,If you have to do the roxies please snort or take them orally.I have two dear friends dying of AIDS now because they shot oxys and roxies.Settle the fuck down and peace out


----------



## Mr.Therapy Man (Oct 23, 2009)

Roxies are short acting oxycodone,my bottle says instant release so its not withdrawels no more than you did


----------



## Mr.Therapy Man (Oct 23, 2009)

Whered that fucking needle come from,I hope you saw the plastic seal broke


----------



## KaleoXxX (Oct 23, 2009)

i cant even think of shooting up, im a little girly girl when it comes to needles. i get queasy and squeamish when i see my own or someone elses blood


----------



## Mr.Therapy Man (Oct 23, 2009)

Oh yea stay the fuck away from the guy banging 8 or 10 pills a day.His stupid ass is either headed for jail or the graveyard.These are the motherfuckers that snitch on your ass to save thier own........Peace


----------



## KaleoXxX (Oct 23, 2009)

thed rather rob you than snitch on you, trust me, i know the same people too, there everywhere . when you cant just pop a bean and feel good should be when you realized you had problems.

you should stay away from this addict, like therapyman said, what if you get hiv from sharing needles with junkies? no good


----------



## Butthead08 (Oct 23, 2009)

you sound like a real idiot haddaway. go get an aids test


----------



## Haddaway (Oct 23, 2009)

KaleoXxX said:


> i cant even think of shooting up, im a little girly girl when it comes to needles. i get queasy and squeamish when i see my own or someone elses blood


Same with me.. Which is why I thought I would never be one to do that, but on DXM you really can't feel anything, and he just told me to look away, so it didn't really effect me, but usually even when a doctor gives me a shot I act like a little girl. And also, I do DXM frequently, (been doing it on average twice a week for the past few months), so I know for a fact that it isn't from that.. 
Also, to the people who are saying, "put down the roxies, man!", I do not like roxies much, I never get the urge to do them, so obviously that doesn't apply to me. The only reason I did it, was because I wasn't in the right mind state to say, "no", at that time. And I wasn't acting like a jerk AFTER I did the roxies, it was just while I am intoxiacted on the roxies that I act like a jerk, which adds to the fact that I dislike roxies, and all in all most opiates.. And seriously a 15 mg roxy will fuck me up pretty good.. That's how low my natural opiate tolerance is..


----------



## Haddaway (Oct 23, 2009)

Mr.Therapy Man said:


> Whered that fucking needle come from,I hope you saw the plastic seal broke


I WENT with him to the grocery store, and he picked up FRESH needles.. I'm not retarded, and nor do I ever want to do roxies again. 

I was just asking a simple question about my symptoms after the fact of shooting up, I wasn't asking people to belittle me, or call me stupid as that is rude especially when I never am deragatory to anyone nor do I ever insult anyone for no reason. So why do it to me? I am just asking for help, not a bunch of comments that are completely useless AND are negative towards me. (not directing this towards Kaleo, or even Mr.Therapyman as they were at least being helpful and not trying to insult me, but more towards Butthead and people of his kin)


----------



## chitownsmoking (Oct 23, 2009)

stay off the narcotics fool.


peace


----------



## KaleoXxX (Oct 23, 2009)

dont take somthing someone named "butthead" says so seriously. were so insensitized by the media and its easy to forget that on the other side of the internet theres another human being


----------



## Haddaway (Oct 23, 2009)

Mr.Therapy Man said:


> Oh yea stay the fuck away from the guy banging 8 or 10 pills a day.His stupid ass is either headed for jail or the graveyard.These are the motherfuckers that snitch on your ass to save thier own........Peace


Hes was in jail for a year and a half.. Not sure for what. He doesn't do 8 a day, more like 1 or 2 usually. I am extremely wary of him, but he doesn't have a place to stay and I am letting him crash at my place for the time being, he does seem somewhat sketchy, but he has never done anything wrong to me, (I've lent him money, he's paid me back, and I've also told him the only way he can stay is if he cleans the house, mows the lawn, takes out the trash and fixes everything I need fixed, which he has definitely abided by) So I don't see the problem with him.. I am kinda worried he might fuck me over one day, but he seems trustworthy enough.. I just need to know my limits with him.. If you know what I mean..


----------



## Haddaway (Oct 23, 2009)

KaleoXxX said:


> dont take somthing someone named "butthead" says so seriously. were so insensitized by the media and its easy to forget that on the other side of the internet theres another human being


That is completely true.. I think some people need to think about that, before just throwing out insults at their slightest whim. But it's the internet, what can ya expect


----------



## chitownsmoking (Oct 23, 2009)

Haddaway said:


> Hes was in jail for a year and a half.. Not sure for what. He doesn't do 8 a day, more like 1 or 2 usually. I am extremely wary of him, but he doesn't have a place to stay and I am letting him crash at my place for the time being, he does seem somewhat sketchy, but he has never done anything wrong to me, (I've lent him money, he's paid me back, and I've also told him the only way he can stay is if he cleans the house, mows the lawn, takes out the trash and fixes everything I need fixed, which he has definitely abided by) So I don't see the problem with him.. I am kinda worried he might fuck me over one day, but he seems trustworthy enough.. I just need to know my limits with him.. If you know what I mean..


 
yeah whatever nail your tv to the wall and put all lose money in a bank or safe.


----------



## KaleoXxX (Oct 23, 2009)

it would benifit you to be suspicious instead of trusting

good luck man, i hope shit doesnt go bad for you.

and take it easy on that D man, too much of anything will mess with your brain


----------



## chitownsmoking (Oct 23, 2009)

KaleoXxX said:


> it would benifit you to be suspicious instead of trusting
> 
> good luck man, i hope shit doesnt go bad for you.
> 
> and take it easy on that D man, too much of anything will mess with your brain


 
except for weed. too much of weed is just the right amount.


----------



## Mr.Therapy Man (Oct 23, 2009)

Opiates make good people turn into thieves and snitches


----------



## tebor (Oct 23, 2009)

Mr.Therapy Man said:


> Opiates make good people turn into thieves and snitches


Link Please.


----------



## KaleoXxX (Oct 23, 2009)

tebor said:


> Link Please.


heres your link, along with the truest stat on that page

"Over 80% of heroin users inject with a partner, yet 80% of the overdose victims found by paramedics are found alone.¹"

http://www.gdcada.org/statistics/heroin.htm


----------



## Mr.Therapy Man (Oct 23, 2009)

400 strung out motherfuckers a day are in line at the local methadone clinic and maybe 20 people have jobs.Where in the fuck do you think all pill money comes from?(THEIVES)Its pretty hard to work strung.So where do you think all these addicts get money.(The fucking tooth ferry)


----------



## Mr.Therapy Man (Oct 23, 2009)

Oh yea methadones cheap as hell compared to 30mg roxies or 80 mg oxys.People will do anything to keep from being dope sick


----------



## Haddaway (Oct 23, 2009)

KaleoXxX said:


> heres your link, along with the truest stat on that page
> 
> "Over 80% of heroin users inject with a partner, yet 80% of the overdose victims found by paramedics are found alone.¹"
> 
> http://www.gdcada.org/statistics/heroin.htm


Wow.. That is the truest stat I have ever seen.. And I realized he just wants me as a roxy buddy, so I would throw down with him and it would be a lot cheaper for him. But too bad I really am not into opiates. Also from all these comments from this thread I realized so many things about this guy.. I tend to be really trusting of people, and that can be my downfall if I'm not careful. Because I'm starting to notice some shit missing I know was there, nothing big, but.. I bought a bottle of vodka, and I know I didn't take more than a few shots from it, and about half of it is gone, and I confronted him and he said he didn't know anything about it.. And I have a big bag of change in my drawer that I always add to, and I went to add some change today and it was gone.. So even that kind of ticks me off..


----------



## Mr.Therapy Man (Oct 23, 2009)

He needed a fix,who knows what hes going to steal next?Its not him,its the dope!


----------



## Double0verhead (Oct 23, 2009)

this shit is sick, makin me feel all light headed and shit thinking about shootin up drugs whats wrong with just sticking to the herb


----------



## .Calico (Oct 31, 2009)

I love how you take absolutely no responsibility for anything that happened. That's just fuckin' dandy.

"He coerced me"
"he got me to smoke a roxy"
"he somehow convinced me to shoot up half a roxy"
"he finally coerced me"

If you are that impressionable and naive, you really should be under your mothers skirt and not outside of her watchful eye. If someone can "TALK" you into doing something, well, you really weren't that opposed to it in the first place now were you? Come on now, you're at least 18. No one's going to lay in your coffin, Nancy.

And then it just started to sound a little... um... gay...

"...I had dreams about him holding me down and forcing me to shoot up a roxy..."
"...my peeing was all fucked up and it came out as two strands of pee..." 
"...all I remember is him doing it and me like basically laying on my bed fucked up..."


----------



## thehairyllama (Oct 31, 2009)

LMAO awesome post Calico. Havent seen you in months! How you been?


----------



## .Calico (Nov 1, 2009)

"He totally put his d*ck in my mouth and then he talked me into sucking it! For real, what was I supposed to do? I was on, like, 5 Motrin 800s and a root beer!!!"


----------

